# Safe Wood for aquariums



## SafewaySelect (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure as everyone out here knows, aquarium wood from the pet stores does get quite expensive. 


now my question is, what wood can we use from southern B.c. i've read somewhere on a frog forum that some ever-greens are toxic. And i've also read that arbutus trees are close or identical to Manzanita.. unsure if thats true though.. 

i just see so many wonderful sticks out there, but i'd rather be sure. 


do you boil or bake wood?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I use something in my tank that almost no one would ever use....

cedar!

YES GASP CEDAR!

I've got old cedar roots in my 15 gal tank... old meaning the stomp had been uprooted for at least a year or more. The roots seem to have less cedar oil in them. They haven't even come close to caseing any trouble. And cedar doesn't rot as fast as other woods... Now would I recommned you do it. No.... but if you want to try something different and are willing to take a risk... Cedar and some other trees around here can be toxic... 

For the record I do once weekly 50 % water changes too...

for cheap wood from a local pet shop gor with grape vine...

You have to soak it for a couple weeks to get it to sink and also it fuguses up pretty bad at the start but shrimp and snails clean it off pretty quick... 

bonus it's cheap and there are some cool peices...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure about the best types. But I would scrub it with a stiff brush first, bake it, boil it, and then finally waterlog it in a large container. I would probably scrub the exterior several times and replace the waterlog water several times before using it for aquarium purposes.

Hope that helps !

Stuart


----------



## SafewaySelect (Apr 21, 2010)

im gonna give arbutus tree a run for its money.. ( FREE!  )


what about saltwater driftwood? same process let it sit for a couple weeks in freshwater see if i can clear out the salt?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Most hardwood that is no longer green (ie, no sap) and waterlogged would work. Cedar is generally a no-no since it has natural anti-fungal properties which would leach into the water, but Scholz is managing with large water changes. Soft woods would generally rot in water.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I seem to recall reading somewhere that generally, wood from fruit bearing trees (walnut and cherry are the two examples I remember) work in aquariums as long as they have been properly dried out. Evergreens are definitely a no as they will leach sap into the water.


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like to know which trees are truly safe around here, that would be great!! But for now, I buy cheap wood, for reptiles and such. Grapewood, and Mopani are cheap. Bigalsonline.ca has a good price on Malaysian driftwood which I also have and LOVE cause it sinks on its own... 
Thats another problem!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Any of our hardwoods are safe; and likely any of the softwoods as well if they have been long dead and waterlogged in streams or lakes .. Just give the wood a good scrub to clean any crud off before using it, and if you want to be really cautious, boil, bake or pass a torch flame over it to kill off anything that might be living on the surface after you cleaned it .
Fresh willow twigs can possibly be rooted in the tank if you have enough light above an open topped tank.


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Any of our hardwoods are safe; and likely any of the softwoods as well if they have been long dead and waterlogged in streams or lakes .. Just give the wood a good scrub to clean any crud off before using it, and if you want to be really cautious, boil, bake or pass a torch flame over it to kill off anything that might be living on the surface after you cleaned it .
> Fresh willow twigs can possibly be rooted in the tank if you have enough light above an open topped tank.


I am of the same mind. I have been using wood scavenged from local lakes and streams for a couple years and so far have had no troubles at all. I have boiled them in the past but the last two pieces I got were too big so I just scrubbed them and soaked them in a tub for a few weeks.


----------

